# Check Engine Light



## mpd2434 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all i'm new to this sight and have my 1st question. I recently purchased a used 2002 Altima 2.5l. It has 68000 miles on it. The check engine light was coming on intermittedly for a week then stayed on continuously. When stopping abruptly the engine will sputter for approx. 10 seconds before smoothing out again. The code that my mechanic pulled was showing a problem with #2 cylinder. He stated the piston had alot of carbon build up on it. He is a local shop and can't seem to figure out what the problem is. Has anyone had a similar problem? I bought the car from a Ford Dealership and my warranty expired a week ago. They are refusing to help. Oh my mechanic said that someone previously replaced the spark plugs and some other parts so does that mean someone else may have had this problem? Sorry for the long post.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

well i had a similar problem...my #3 cylinder was out...the igniter coil had to be changed...the CEL would blink and the engine would lose power and would vibrate abnormally...check the coil thats all it might be


----------



## mpd2434 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, i'll check that 1st.


----------



## mpd2434 (Jan 21, 2008)

OK I decided to take my car back to Nissan. It's been there a week now and they can't seem to figure out the problem. Anyone here with any ideas? I'm a little concerned now that they can't find the problem.


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

hey..i have the same problem. i started noticing that my car would want to liek shut off, the rev's went low and it kind of shook. check engine light came on. took it to autozone to read the code. cyl 2 was a misfire. replace the spark plugs. still getting the same problem. there is a recall on on altima 2.5S for a ECU needed to be reprogrammed. that might be it. other than that my friend, who is a master tech, told me the coil will need to be replaced. hope it might be helpful.


----------



## mpd2434 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I hope you don't have my problem. My engine had to be replaced. They still haven't told me what the actually problem with it was though. Talk about worst case scenario. At least it was covered under warranty. My only problem with it is that they are replacing it with a junkyard motor, supposedly with less mileage. Can they actually do that?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i think i know what ur problem was...there was a recall because of a problem with the pre cat on the headers...it usually happens around 60k miles...the cat disenegrates because of high heat and those paticles get in your engine and scratch the cylinder walls...in effect, you lose compression and the engine needs to be replaced...


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i think i know what ur problem was...there was a recall because of a problem with the pre cat on the headers...it usually happens around 60k miles...the cat disenegrates because of high heat and those paticles get in your engine and scratch the cylinder walls...in effect, you lose compression and the engine needs to be replaced...


----------



## mpd2434 (Jan 21, 2008)

You probably right. My check engine light came on right after I purchased the car. Nissan had to replace the cat. converter. A week later I started having the problems. I had 66000 miles on it at the time.


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

Wow. i am having the same problem. I got the check engine. Replaced spark plugs and now the SEL came on. Read the code again and got a cyl 2 misfire. I already went to the dealer and have the ECU recall done on my car. Now my car rattles when idling or when i turn it on. I hit the gas and it barely goes then jerks and blasts off. WHat do i need to do? whats an alternative to the precat? i wanna loose it.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

i think its too late for you...if you say the engine rattles on starting and wont stay running even after you give it gas, the only thing i can think of is that ur losing pressure in the cylinder...but its just a guess...id reccomend taking it to nissan and asking them, only if you're under warranty. If you are, they should fix the problem cuz this was a recall.


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

hey guys... i am starting to think its not the coil. everytimei turn on the car it vibrates and all for like 1 or 2 mins. the most and if i hit the gas while in P and rev it a bit, it smells alot like gas for the time i do that. Could it be the fuel pump ? Please help me.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

id take it to nissan if i were you...i think the pre-cat has destroyed your cylinder walls and ur not getting any engine compression


----------

